# directv to pc



## mrski57 (Dec 17, 2008)

what is the addrest? cant' find it on web site.want to hook up to my apple.thanks!


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

No software for Macs. You will need to boot in to Windows to get it.

Forgot to add a link:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=165127


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

This Direct to PC software stinks for it does not work with all Desktops. There is no guide line on what hardware is supported.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

dod1450 said:


> This Direct to PC software stinks for it does not work with all Desktops. There is no guide line on what hardware is supported.


There is a hardware advisor that you can download that will tell you if your hardware will work. It prompts you to download the advisor during the download process.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DogLover said:


> There is a hardware advisor that you can download that will tell you if your hardware will work. It prompts you to download the advisor during the download process.


And even if you don't want to run the advisor, you can get an idea here:
http://www.cyberlink.com/stat/oem/directv/dtcp-ip-advisor/enu/troubleshooting.jsp#1


----------

